# Acid Reflux



## ashmamma84 (May 24, 2007)

Last night I was trying to get some sleep and I noticed that there was like a sour tasting liquid at the back of my throat. Now, I've been sick for the past couple of days so I don't know if that's why, but it definitely irritated my throat (along with my constant hacking). 

Has anyone experienced GERD? How do you deal with it?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 24, 2007)

I've had GERD, and it's a miserable thing to deal with. Firstly - if you've been sick, does that mean a cold? flu-type thing? If so, then I would guess that the taste you're experiencing is possibly post-nasal drip, and thus not GERD. 

GERD can manifest in a couple of oh-so-not-fun ways from my experience. Before I was first diagnosed, I thought I was having heart trouble. I could actually *feel* my heart moving (not just beating, but _moving_) in my chest. It was totally gross. I also had a hot, burning sensation... not like heartburn, this was different, almost like the tissues surrounding my heart were sunburned. My stomach felt fine, so at the time I dismissed reflux. What I felt (I thought) was respiratory somehow - because it felt like there was a hot poker running the vertical length of my chest, and it got particularly painful and bothersome when I would lay down. Anyway... the doc quickly diagnosed GERD and gave me a prescription. He explained that all the feelings I felt were because my esophogus (which runs vertically right near the heart) was irritated by stomach acid. The pills worked quite well... the only thing I noticed was a 'clicking' noise in my throat sometimes when I woke up - which is from small amounts of mucus in reaction to acid. I don't have GERD anymore (though I suppose I'm still at risk), and I haven't taken the pills for quite a few years. The only thing I do now is take a couple of tums before bedtime just as a precaution. I found that when I dropped a lot of weight, the GERD went away and hasn't returned.

GERD can be quite serious, and if left untreated, it can lead to certain cancers. If you still suspect you have it, seek treatment - it's painless and easy. 

This appears to be a good site about GERD, listing symptoms, treatment, etc. No doubt there are others out there a google away. I suggest you do some research and see a doc just to be sure.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 24, 2007)

I've had a handful of nights in the last few (couple?) months of waking up hacking as stomach acids rose up in the back of my throat... I often fall asleep on my stomach and seem only to have this problem when I am on my tummy. I've also had what I felt were symptoms of asthma in the last year. I had mentioned this to my asinine ear, nose and throat doctor about 6 months ago and he was quick to tell me people don't develop asthma later in life. He also wouldn't prescribe me a tablet medication to deal with my allergies or sinus problems, wanting only to stick with a nasal spray. I decided the last time I saw him would indeed be the last time I saw him. I appreciate the post, Ash, and the link on GERD, Sam... I'll keep an eye on things and may see my doctor if the problem persists or gets worse.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 24, 2007)

If it's waking you up and you're coughing - that's sometimes a sleep apnea sign too, TFG - but hopefully you know the symptoms and can easily rule that out for yourself.


----------



## kr7 (May 24, 2007)

A more mild case of gerd is fairly easy to deal with. I will describe steps to take from the most mild case to more advanced.

First thing to try is to not eat for about 2 hours before going to bed/taking a nap/doing anything involving reclining or lying down. Also, limiting your food intake before those activities, so that you don't feel stuffed. Often, this is enough to take care of simple acid reflux.

Next step involves introducing an incline to your bed. This is especially true if you tend to sleep very flat, and it need not be dramatic. An extra pillow or two under your head can do wonders.

If your acid reflux is more of a whole day thing, rather than just when you sleep thing, or if the above do not help, try limiting or completely avoiding foods commonly associated with acid reflux. These, unfortunately, include all of my favorites: coffee, mint, tomatos/tomato sauces, chocolate, etc.  

If none of the above help, and if you start experiencing acid reflux often, it is important to see a doctor, since it could be a symptom of something more serious. Hope this helps, though!


----------



## Risible (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've had acid reflux for about 15 years now, getting progressively worse. I used to be able to control it first with an antacid,Tums, then with OTC ranitidine, or Zantac, then increased doses of Zantac (I found that the generic ranitidine did not control my symptoms as well as Zantac), then an RX drug, Aciphex, which I take once a day, or every two days if I can get away with it. Aciphex is a proton pump inhibitor drug and works by blocking an enzyme that is needed to make acid, if I'm not mistaken. While I can still experience reflux, the fluids are not acid. Thank goodness this drug is covered under my insurance, a three-month supply would run around $400. 

If I don't take the Aciphex, or even if I take the Aciphex and eat indiscriminately or eat too close to bedtime, I will get the acid reflux. I will be awakened to an intense burning in my mouth as the stomach acid travels back up the esophagus and into my mouth. When this happens, I have trouble breathing for about 20 minutes due to some swelling occuring in the mucous tissues; I'll get up at that point and watch TV for a while sitting in an upright position until my breathing is back to normal and I'm sleepy again. For the remainder of the night, I will sleep propped up on pillows.

Ouch. No fun, no fun at all.  

KR7 gave some excellent advice on precautionary measures in her post above.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 24, 2007)

I was diagnosed with GERD a few years ago. I took medication to help ease the symptoms, but there are several things that helped for it to completely stop...1) stopped smoking 2) did not eat anything afer 8pm at night 3) stopped drinking red wine after 8pm 4) stayed away from acidic foods for dinner. Since I stopped doing these things, my symptoms are completely gone now.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 24, 2007)

Risible said:


> ...I found that the generic ranitidine did not control my symptoms as well as Zantac...



God, isn't that just the weirdest thing. 

I recently just figured that out for myself!!!

I very rarely have heart burn, it's always due to something I eat (maybe red sauce, onions, etc). I may get it 2-3 times a month, I take a pill, and away it goes. 

Recently my mother gave me a bottle of ranitidine she had and wasn't using. I'd run out of pills, so I was using those. 

I was taking them like CANDY!!!! I couldn't figure out what was going on, as I'm a "one pill, problem solved!" girl all the other times. I was beginning to wonder if there was something really wrong... It was knocking it down a bit, but it would be back full strength the next day. 

So anyway, following my gut (ha!) I headed to CVS and checked out the aisle.. was going to pick up something brand name or whatever, just "more". But as I was poking around and noticed the different name brands have different medicine, I figured... I'm going to try another drug completely, maybe the ranitidine just doesn't work as well for me. 

I was right!!! I bought the Pepcid equivalent store brand, 20mg famotidine... voila! I bought it 2 weeks ago, have had to take it only twice (my fault, I went on a meatball sub kick for work lunch... lol). 

So yeah, I guess the moral of my long story is that if you're having some issues that are normally controlled, maybe switch up between the Pepcid, Zantac, Prilosec boxes... they all have different drugs and control the acid in your stomach in slightly different ways.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 24, 2007)

I have read all of the replies; thank you all for the recs and suggestions.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 24, 2007)

If you haven't ever tried them I highly recommend Gaviscon chewable extra strength tablets. I tale two before I go to bed and you chew them until they become foamy (use some water to help the process) and they recommend a glass of water after you swallow the foam to help the foam layer in your stomach.

It createsa a foam barrier on the top part of your stomach and helps to prevent reflux. It works well.


----------

